# 1 Year To The Day - Life Changed Forever.



## LostOneForGood (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi All,

Well today is exactly one year that my ex-wife told me she was unhappy, never loved me and wanted a divorce. That day was the day my Earth Stood Still... I will never forget, because I was carrying in boxes (b/c we just moved into a new house 2 weeks prior, Fun!) I dropped the boxes where I stood. 

I find out today, she is getting back in with our group of friends we hung with all the time, with her man, she cheated on me with. I told my friends today, I dont think I can be part of this group any longer if they associate with Devil:FIREdevil:
They all know what she did to me and shunned her for many months. I guess time fades the memories for everyone. They have begged me please stay friends... It only makes sense not to, I had to move back to my hometown 100 miles away, she is from there and so are they.. I am odd man out..

I am seeing someone, she wants to get more serious, i do not. I am still licking my wounds from the Blaze of Hell shot at me from the Devil Woman:FIREdevil: 

Not sure what to feel right now, except more betrayal, hurt and anger, hmm haven't been down that crap a$$ road before....


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

You can't control who others befriend. 

But if you are not ok with it, the right move is to walk away.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Spent a considerable amount of time with friends of the ex, while we were married. Just about didnt have any of my "own" friends, as everything seemed to center around what was going on with all them folks. 
These days, I dont have much to do with any of them, and its pretty freaking lonesome. So many of them are immediately "accepting" of their new relationship, and you know he was talking to her while I was married to her, so he can dive off a cliff as far as Im concerned. 
For as many like to say they did not want to "pick sides", I kind of get the feeling that they werent worth having as friends.


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

Friends of your ex can be the worst. My STBXW friends were toxic to our marriage. Always trying to Dr. Phil us and tell us what they "think" we should do, even though they had no business of their own getting into our personal lives. Of course my STBXW believed them and is now best friends with pretty much all of them. All of them can go to hell. Sorry Venting.


----------



## ExisaWAW (Mar 5, 2013)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Spent a considerable amount of time with friends of the ex, while we were married. Just about didnt have any of my "own" friends, as everything seemed to center around what was going on with all them folks.
> These days, I dont have much to do with any of them, and its pretty freaking lonesome. So many of them are immediately "accepting" of their new relationship, and you know he was talking to her while I was married to her, so he can dive off a cliff as far as Im concerned.
> For as many like to say they did not want to "pick sides", I kind of get the feeling that they werent worth having as friends.


:iagree:

Same with me. I was busy bringing home the bacon & my x was the social butterfly. 99% of the guys I knew were the husbands of her friends.

Now, I will say that some have "sided" with me & no longer speak with her. All our church-going friends have distanced themselves from her.

All the party folks have embraced her new BF and rarely acknowledge me when I run into them in public. You are correct, they weren't worth having as friends.

For all I know, they helped convince her to cheat, divorce me, & take as much $$ as possible.


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

ExisaWAW said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Same with me. I was busy bringing home the bacon & my x was the social butterfly. 99% of the guys I knew were the husbands of her friends.
> 
> ...



Your story is so close to mine is not even funny. Leave out the Church part, but me bringing home bacon and her going out partying and "socializing" was the norm for our marriage. I hated it at first, but her walking out to live the single life is the best thing that ever happened to me. I would have felt trapped in this so called marriage and would of tried to keep it going and save it. Probably be in the same boat 10 years down the road with kids.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Only keep the friends if it's beneficial for you! It doesn't sound like you want to keep them as being angry and resentful would be no fun in the friendship department. Frankly, it's to much energy!

In my opinion. Move on, meet others have fun and get revenge! Have a great, kick-azz life is the best revenge! 

No pressure on relationships. You aren't ready if you are still this angry. Keep moving on .


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

living well is the best revenge. real friends are hard to find and the people shes running with were never real friends in the first place!!!!!


give it time and find some real true friends.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Due to my ex's NPD, he controlled who we saw. It didn't help that I moved away from my home town so all high school friends were gone and only had a few college friends that were local. Eventually friends I made through work didn't like being around him (which I only was told after I left him). So I ended up with just a couple good friends who stayed in touch after that job ended 2 weeks after I left him.

I admit I am envious of women who have had friends since elementary school but with so many more people relocating, it becomes less and less common. Meanwhile some acquaintances become closer and evolve to friends. 

Put those people behind you. It takes time - I found entertaining was a good way to expand my friendships - invite acquaintances to a cook out or party. Some will naturally deepen into people you hang with more often. I wouldn't want those friends who condone her activities, anyway.


----------

